# And yes!!!! Moritzchen is just about to hit his 3000 great posts!!!!



## Fernita

*Querido Moritzchen: no pude esperar para empezar a FELICITARTE POR TUS YA CASI CASI 3000 GENIALES POSTS.*​ 
*Ya sabés cuánto te extraño y que me alegro enormemente de que hayas vuelto a WR. Tus aportes, tu humor, tu inteligencia, tu calidez son sólo algunas de tus cualidades.*

*¡¡¡¡ME SIENTO FELIZ DE SER YO QUIEN EMPIECE ESTE THREAD PARA UN EXCELENTE FORERO COMO VOS!!!*

*¡NO NOS ABANDONES OTRA VEZ!*
*¡¡¡TE NECESITAMOS Y TE QUEREMOS MUCHO!!!*

*WITH ALL MY HEART AND SOUL,*
*Fernita *

un regalito para vos

*Estuve ahorrando para este segundo regalo así venís a Argentina a visitarnos. Espero que te guste.*
segundo regalo

* ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡GRAN FIESTA GRAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## loladamore

Aw, Fernita beat me to it...

Welcome back Moritzchen! Why did you ever leave? Or perhaps you never really left...
Anyway, now that you're officially back, I hope you stick around for a while. All this going round asking people to marry them and then disappearing, well, it's just not cricket, is it. Don't do that again. 

Congratulations on your excellent recent posts and on last year's hundreds, and well done for not getting banned.

Saludos
Lola


----------



## Mate

Al paisano Moritzchén
Hoy le rindo este homenaje
Y esta vez me porto bien,
Que si no, ¡me dan el raje! 

Gran placer da reencontrar
Al compañero perdido. 
Se me hizo tan familiar,
Que lo extraño, al pervertido.

Gaucho de muchas facetas
Hombre léido y erudito.
De sapiencia incalculable
¡No te nos pierdas, turrito!

Bueno, espero que te gusten estas coplas de bienvenida. 

¡Un gran abrazo! - Mate


----------



## Txiri

Tengo que unirme al coro de voces que miran y admiran a Moritzchen liebchen.

Como dice la Fernita, tu sentido de humor e inteligencia son ... superiores.  Cuánto me alegro de haber vuelto a estos foros para encontrarte aquí de nuevo.


----------



## heidita

El querido Moritzchen con este nombre tan alemán ha vuelto.

¡¡te echábamos de menos!!

Un fuerte abrazo también de mi parte.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Moritzchen

Es como entrar a una habitación y encontrarte con todos tus amigos. Gracias a todos, lo había visto más temprano, mientras me preparaba el porridge matutino y me emocionó tanto que le puse pimienta roja en vez de canela. Me lo comí igual claro, pero estaba esperando la bendición de Heidita que con sus deseos  de felicidad hace que Moritzchen siga siendo Moritzchen. Ahora a tomar el champagne regalo de Fernita.


----------



## Fernita

Moritzchen said:


> Es como entrar a una habitación y encontrarte con todos tus amigos. Gracias a todos, lo había visto más temprano, mientras me preparaba el porridge matutino y me emocionó tanto que le puse pimienta roja en vez de canela. Me lo comí igual claro, pero estaba esperando la bendición de Heidita que con sus deseos de felicidad hace que Moritzchen siga siendo Moritzchen. Ahora a tomar el champagne regalo de Fernita.


 
Moritz, qué despiste lo de la canela y TE LO COMISTE IGUAL!!!!
Me muero de risaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
Espero que después del champagne, te hayas portado muy bien, como siempre!!!!!

Más cariños desde Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## Txiri

Moritz, mándeme un email tuyo por private message, que intenté enviarte uno y no se puede.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Mis sinceras felicitaciones para un extraordinario forero.  ¡Que vengan muchos aportes más!*

*Te admiro porque tu talento va de la mano de tu cordialidad.*
*Muchos cariños*
*Soledad*


----------



## Moritzchen

Gracias Soledad, viniendo de tí significa mucho ya que tú eres la verdadera dama de estos foros. (Calm down ladies!!!) Casi te puedo ver con una sonrisa cada vez que preguntas, contestas o agradeces.


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias por todo tu apoyo y tu colaboración, Moritzchen. Siempre estás allí para ayudar, con mente abierta y buena actitud. 

*Feliz Postiversario!*


----------



## Txiri

Txiri said:


> Moritz, mándeme un email tuyo por private message, que intenté enviarte uno y no se puede.


 
idem, bis, sigue igual, cambia tus personal settings o algo


----------



## Eva Maria

Ostras, Moritzchen, pero si ya has sumado 300 y pico posts más a tus 3.000 como si nada!

Augenblick! Pero no eres alemán? Pues me acabo de enterar ahora mismo de que eres argentino! (Me has liado con "Moritz" y "chen"!) Y yo insistiendo en ponerte frases en alemán en mis respuestas! Jajajaja! Habrás pensado que estaba como un cencerro! Jajajaja!

Tus posts no pueden ser más breves, pero precisamente por ello son concisos y al grano (no como los de una rollera pesada que conozco muy bien! )

A ver si nos regalas muchos más de tus mini-posts concentrados de ideas y ayuda!

Besos tres mil!

Eva Maria

PS: Lo de Moritzchen es por la cerveza Moritz y has añadido "chen" como si dijeras "una cervecita"?


----------



## Moritzchen

Ich bin nicht Argentinien. Meine name isst Mauricito. (Estará bien escrito? Sino Frau Krüger me mata desde la tumba!) Gracias Evita, y es un gusto contarte entre mis amigos.


----------

